# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  HARMONY, two-armed rehabilitation exoskeleton, RENEU Robotics Lab, Cockrell School of Engineering, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer - RENEU Robotics Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

Introducing HARMONY, an Advanced Rehabilitation Robot 

Published on May 5, 2015




> Developed at the Cockrell School of Engineering, HARMONY is a first-of-its-kind, two-armed rehabilitation exoskeleton that is poised to revolutionize the field of rehabilitative robotics.

----------


## Airicist

Meet HARMONY-a first-of-its-kind rehab robot-NSF Science Now 34

Published on May 15, 2015




> In this week’s episode we learn about an app to detect sleep apnea, teen risk-taking, a new Wi-Fi booster and, finally, we explore a first-of-its-kind rehab robot.

----------


## Airicist

Robot could help stroke patients move around again

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> Researchers at the University of Texas and Seton are collaborating on a new device that could help spinal cord and stroke patients move around again.

----------


## Airicist

Harmony Rehabilitation Robot
March 17, 2016




> The Harmony Rehabilitation Robot was designed by mechanical engineering researcher Ashish Deshpande and a team of graduate students from the Rehabilitation and Neuromuscular (ReNeu) Robotics Lab at the University of Texas.

----------


## Airicist

Harmony upper-body exoskeleton

Published on May 9, 2019

----------

